# gamo pellet guns



## el trout (Jan 18, 2008)

*Anybody having problems with accuracy ,contacted gamo bout problem and was told need to shoot atleast 100 times and use the better pellets before the gun gets accurate. Well still not accurate ...*


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Had that problem with a Gamo Whisper. Chunked the Gamo scope and put on a decent scope and made it a very accurate rat killer.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

"Springer" air rifles have what is referred to as reverse recoil, and can be sensitive to how you hold them. Scope bases on springers tend to work loose rather quickly, have you confirmed that everything is tight? How many different pellets have you tried? What level of accuracy are you seeking and at what distance? I agree with ditching the scope in favor of something better. . .


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Gammos suck! I hate all springers especially the break barrel ones. I have been shooting air rifles for 40 years. Get you a pcp and you will never look back.


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

Bottomsup said:


> Gammos suck! I hate all springers especially the break barrel ones. I have been shooting air rifles for 40 years. Get you a pcp and you will never look back.


+1000

PCP, just do it. .25 Marauder is a good starter.

I spend over 300 on a Gamo, it was junk in less then 500 pellets.


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a gamo silent cat but put a nice scope on it. It shoots ok at .40 yrds


----------



## YELLOWCAT01 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Benjamin .22 cal open sights!!!!!*

You cant go wrong with an ol benjamin....


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a Gamo Whisper and I like it. I have been told the scope will not stay on it but mine is tight. Also I found for shooting rats that the Gamo Rocket pellets shoots better than any other pellet in this rifle. That pellet will drop a rat quick and accurate. Again I tried several pellets and found this one shoots the best in my rifle. As mentioned before I do have a 1974 Benjamin 22 cal That has been awesome but I have just about retired it for the Gamo.


----------



## Y-Not (Sep 14, 2012)

With a springer you need to learn to hold your shot longer, just keep your crosshairs on the bullseye longer. Also search on-line and you will find a guy that sells a sampler of pellets, about 25 of 50 or 60 different pellets. Shoot till you find the weight and shape of pellet your gun likes.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Like several said,pellet selection and a real scope will make a shooter out of any brand.I can knock the eye out of a squirrel in a tall pecan tree with my old Gamo.I've had and still got a Sheridan,Benjamin and Gamo.I like all 3.Not one is junk.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I have shot the best springers and scopes money can buy but they cant touch a nice PCP. I dont care who manufactures a break barrel springer the barrel will not line up with the receiver exactly the same each time you cock it. If you insist on a springer get the RWS 48 or 52. Each time you cock a break barrel springer its like taking the scope off your centerfire rifle then remounting it and expecting the same point of impact.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

Bottomsup said:


> I have shot the best springers and scopes money can buy but they cant touch a nice PCP. I dont care who manufactures a break barrel springer the barrel will not line up with the receiver exactly the same each time you cock it. If you insist on a springer get the RWS 48 or 52. Each time you cock a break barrel springer its like taking the scope off your centerfire rifle then remounting it and expecting the same point of impact.


X2! You can't beat an RWS. I've got an old model 45 that's 30 years old and still deadly.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a Benjamin Trail NP in .22 and its a great pellet rifle. The new ones they have out are better, and shoot a little faster. Mine averages about 670fps through the chrono, my buddy got the Trail NP2 and it averages around 850fps with the same pellets. He has the trigger mentioned below and it is dead on at 50yds. We both have kills at about 80yds using the mil-dot reticle and getting good with guessing hold over. 

I suggest everyone that owns a break barrel look up Charlie Da Tuna on google and buy his aftermarket trigger. You can check his list to make sure it will fit your gun, makes a world of difference. Very very good upgrade for your rifle for only $40 or so.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Went and found it for yall:

http://charliedatuna.com/

Trust me... replaces that stock crappy trigger with a very light, very short pull. Excellent triggers.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I have no knowledge on this subject, but have been eyeballin some air rifles. Mind if I ask what PCP stands for?

Google. I found it. I guess I will read up now.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Pre Charged Pneumatic. The best air rifle design out there.


----------

